# DRŪGA RDA By Augvape



## daniel craig (11/3/17)

The much anticipated RDA, designed by Indonesia’s Pride Coil Master, Mike, is now finally going to be released after much testing and perfecting. The DRŪGA RDA is the 1st atty which utilizes a CSS (Clamp Snag System) for its dual posts to make coil installation super easy and convenient. It also allows for a Wider Variety of exotic coil builds due to its massive post holes.

The DRUGA features a design not seen before in an RDA and probably in most atomizers. The new CSS allows you to tighten the post screws without the need to use a screwdriver. 

Here are some features:

1. Made of SS304

2. 24mm Diameter

3. 810 Drip tip 

4. 24K Gold Plated Deck

5. Clamp Snag System

6. Comes with an Ultem Drip Tip And a Derlin Drip Tip

7. Comes With Gold Plated Brass Pin And SS Squonk Pin










What are your thoughts on this RDA and the new CSS?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (11/3/17)

I hate this current trend of chuff caps that are 3 metres wide and 2mm tall. I don't necessarily want a chimney stack but I want a setup where my lips are touching only the drip-tip, not the body of the atty. All of my favoured drippers (Recoil, Velocity, Virus) have prominent delrin drip-tips, I can't ever see myself getting a low-profile atty. I've never tried one but according to Wayne, it instantly kills flavour. I guess it's to accommodate the cloud-chucking craze.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Raindance (11/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> The much anticipated RDA, designed by Indonesia’s Pride Coil Master, Mike, is now finally going to be released after much testing and perfecting. The DRŪGA RDA is the 1st atty which utilizes a CSS (Clamp Snag System) for its dual posts to make coil installation super easy and convenient. It also allows for a Wider Variety of exotic coil builds due to its massive post holes.
> 
> The DRUGA features a design not seen before in an RDA and probably in most atomizers. The new CSS allows you to tighten the post screws without the need to use a screwdriver.
> 
> ...


The coil fastening method will surely be a winner. Agree that low profile drip tips are less desirable, lips touching the surface of the atty, especially a hot one, is something most people try to avoid.

Looks stunning and if I were an RDA fan, FOMO would be setting in right now. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (11/3/17)

A definate purchase. Especially since the ultem 810 tip can be replaced by Goon/Kennedy/CSMNT tips.
Not a huge fan of vertical designs where coil legs share the same post holes but this looks to good to be put off by that. 
The squonk pin is a added bonus.
Cannot wait to test and review this bad boy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (11/3/17)

Looks good. 
The Chinese have really upped their game lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/3/17)

KZOR said:


> A definate purchase. Especially since the ultem 810 tip can be replaced by Goon/Kennedy/CSMNT tips.
> Not a huge fan of vertical designs where coil legs share the same post holes but this looks to good to be put off by that.
> The squonk pin is a added bonus.
> Cannot wait to test and review this bad boy.


The advantage of the vertical designed post as opposed to a velocity style deck is that your coil leads don't get smashed. Often times, when tightening the leads from the side like you would on a velocity style deck the coil gets smashed. With a vertical post, that doesn't happen.


----------



## KZOR (12/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> like you would on a velocity style deck the coil gets smashed.


Not a fan of the velocity style deck either. The preferance i was referring to was the horisontal posts of the Goon/Apocolyspe Gen or the vertical build of the CSMNT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Not a fan of the velocity style deck either. The preferance i was referring to was the horisontal posts of the Goon/Apocolyspe Gen or the vertical build of the CSMNT.


Ah, now I know what you mean. In pictures this DRUGA RDA seems to have massive post holes. I hope this is true in reality so that it will accommodate big builds. Since it's designed by a Coil Artisan I would expect that this was already brought up and that the post holes are big. I will definitely be getting one of these RDA's. I don't think it will be too expensive since previous Augvape products were very reasonably priced.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro (13/3/17)

KZOR said:


> A definate purchase. Especially since the ultem 810 tip can be replaced by Goon/Kennedy/CSMNT tips.
> Not a huge fan of vertical designs where coil legs share the same post holes but this looks to good to be put off by that.
> The squonk pin is a added bonus.
> Cannot wait to test and review this bad boy.





daniel craig said:


> Ah, now I know what you mean. In pictures this DRUGA RDA seems to have massive post holes. I hope this is true in reality so that it will accommodate big builds. Since it's designed by a Coil Artisan I would expect that this was already brought up and that the post holes are big. I will definitely be getting one of these RDA's. I don't think it will be too expensive since previous Augvape products were very reasonably priced.



It should have ample space for dual big wire builds per this closeup picture, but I'm still not a fan of the post design.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## hglvaperdude (13/3/17)

RichJB said:


> I hate this current trend of chuff caps that are 3 metres wide and 2mm tall. I don't necessarily want a chimney stack but I want a setup where my lips are touching only the drip-tip, not the body of the atty. All of my favoured drippers (Recoil, Velocity, Virus) have prominent delrin drip-tips, I can't ever see myself getting a low-profile atty. I've never tried one but according to Wayne, it instantly kills flavour. I guess it's to accommodate the cloud-chucking craze.



Also the shortened caps put your lips in contact with the body of the atty... The heat and or burning is seriously uncomfortable especially on hefty builds.


----------



## phanatik (22/3/17)

Right... who is getting these in?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

phanatik said:


> Right... who is getting these in?



Just re-iterating the rules @phanatik 
Vendors are not allowed to comment about stock in the general threads.
This thread is in the "New Product Watch" subforum, which forms part of the general threads.

If the OP @daniel craig approves, we can move this thread to the "Who has stock" so vendors can comment directly with incoming stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (22/3/17)

Silver said:


> Just re-iterating the rules @phanatik
> Vendors are not allowed to comment about stock in the general threads.
> This thread is in the "New Product Watch" subforum, which forms part of the general threads.
> 
> If the OP @daniel craig approves, we can move this thread to the "Who has stock" so vendors can comment directly with incoming stock.


 Go ahead and move it @Silver  It's fine with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

Thread has been moved to "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can discuss incoming stock.

@phanatik - hope you get the answers to your question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (22/3/17)

Silver said:


> Just re-iterating the rules @phanatik
> Vendors are not allowed to comment about stock in the general threads.
> This thread is in the "New Product Watch" subforum, which forms part of the general threads.
> 
> If the OP @daniel craig approves, we can move this thread to the "Who has stock" so vendors can comment directly with incoming stock.


My apologies @Silver just got a bit excited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

phanatik said:


> My apologies @Silver just got a bit excited.



No worries I understand!

Now where are those vendors?


----------

